# Removing Tattoo Ink



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Today I finally got to tattooing my two kids in their ears, because the digits I was missing (the breeder's herd tattoo) came in the mail! It went quite well, considering how this was the first time I'd done it. No veins were hit at all, since I examined their ears closely before doing it. I do hate how they hollered when the clamps came closed, but they calmed down as soon as it was released. 

As expected, tattoo ink seems to have gotten EVERYWHERE! I wore junk painting cloths. But how do you remove excess ink from say, the kid's fur? The side of Honey's face somehow got smeared, she is SO green! Or do you just let it naturally fade away? 

I am veyr glad that I can send their registrations in now!


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

I personally just let the ink wear off on its own. When I picked up Sweetie her whole head was covered in ink because she was in with abunch of other babies that just got tattooed. I had a green goat for afew weeks, lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just leave it but water works well and baby wipes. On you and the equipment rubbing alcholl.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I leave it alone, it will come off of her fur rather quickly. Rubbing alcohol works great, any stain remover in your washing machine with the clothes works also. I would wash them right away though, so it doesn't get a chance to set in too long.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks all! I got some off the girls, but won't worry about the rest. It is just such a sticky, gooey, oily type of ink that seems to get everywhere, haha! 

PTGoats, I wouldn't think even rubbing alcohol could get the ink out of clothing, I'll have to remember that. I have a junk set of clothing that I don't care what stains them, at least.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also leave it be..... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just leave it too..... I only clean the pliers and prongs (I soak prongs in rubbing alcohol, just so it is sanitary)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I'd leave it alone too, it'll come off  Our new doelings were tattooed on Sunday and it has come off, I got it all over my arm when I had to carry one of them, and it washed off pretty easily compared to the stuff we have - we just use black that came with the kit. I use medical gloves when I tattoo, keeps it from getting on your hands and staining your hands. Baby wipes are great to have on hand when tattooing.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Yep I'd leave it alone too, it'll come off  Our new doelings were tattooed on Sunday and it has come off, I got it all over my arm when I had to carry one of them, and it washed off pretty easily compared to the stuff we have - we just use black that came with the kit. I use medical gloves when I tattoo, keeps it from getting on your hands and staining your hands. Baby wipes are great to have on hand when tattooing.


Oh good idea on the gloves. I haven't even gotten as far as thinking about tattooing, im still stressing about the upcoming dehorning, plus my 4 week old boy is getting VERY frisky with his mom and sister - isn't he a bit young for that? :roll:

So how early can you tattoo them? I did the last bunch at around 4 months I think, b/c i wasn't on the ball, but this time i want them registered and outta here asap (while they are still cute and easy to sell)


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I tattoo mine when I disbud, so they are about a week old. Some are younger, but they all handle it the same. I like to do them younger because they fit in the box and are easier to hold.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

baby wipes work the best - rubbing alcohol doesnt do anything but smear it around


----------

